# A Weekend In Wales



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Went away for a weekend in Wales with the 710 a couple of weekends ago, and had a real good time.

As I was not up a mountain (which many of you know, I normally am when in Wales) I had to photograph something else. The first two shots were taken in the evening, down at the quayside.

It's a nice place with a good selection of watering holes and restaurants. This is looking toward the Customs House. I promise you - the moon is REALLY there just as photographed, it's not a photoshop "tweak".


















What turned out to be quite a tricky shot to get the correct exposure for the backlit fascia of the Concert Hall and the moon in the background. Quite an impressive building really in daylight or in the dark.










Finally had a great Sunday at St Fagins - Museum of Welsh Life and History. Took this in a representation of an old general store. I wonder how many of us can recognise some of the familiar brands here?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Great photos George.









Love that middle one


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks - I am quite pleased with the way the night shots have turned out, cos I did not take my tripod, so i had to shoot all of em propped up against something (usually the 710







)

This is what it looks like in the daylight - quite a photogenic building.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Great photos ESL. I envy the climbing you do! I was away for the weekend, managed to get up Dreish, a munro in Angus. Had a brilliant time. My mate took some really good pics, once he's emailed me them I'll put them up here.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice photos ESL

Wonder who lives in Cardiff























Well, I think it's great


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> Thanks - I am quite pleased with the way the night shots have turned out, cos I did not take my tripod, so i had to shoot all of em propped up against something (usually the 710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like one of those giant spaceships in Independence day


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Here's the first one of myself up the Dreish Munro in Angus. I'll put the rest (& more scenic less of me thankfully!) when I get them. It was very cold but the views were superb!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

George, it's St Fagans, not St Fagins.







They don't teach young pickpockets the tricks of the trade in that place.







What's great about it though is that is that it is now free!









I think that the new millenium centre looks like a giant armadillo









A lot of money has been spent on Cardiff, particularly the Bay area, in the last 15 years

cheers

Dave


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This is my more normal "haunt" on a weekend in Wales Cammy. Going back up there for three days in early December, so hope to get up something big. About 3000 ft should do it









On the evening before I took this photo, I was camped on the strip of land between the two small lakes - very nice.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm jealous ESL! That is stunning. An old school chum and I are hoping to go up into the Cairngorms in February. I'll be sure to try and get some pics half as beautiful

as that one!









Have you 'bagged' any Munros' yourself ESL?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

One or two Cammy:

Ben Vorlich

Stuc a Choin

Ben Lawers

Beinn Ghlas

Tarmachan ridge

An Stuc

Meall Garbh

and Nevis of course.

It's mainly that little lot as they are close to a Scout Camp that I get up to from time to time.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just as a matter of interest Cammy, this was the view the previous evening - from my campsite looking up the other way. The one in the shade in the background was where I shot the previous pic.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> This is my more normal "haunt" on a weekend in Wales Cammy. Going back up there for three days in early December, so hope to get up something big. About 3000 ft should do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent!!


----------

